# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Κουζίνα Kuppersbusch αναβοσβήνουν οι εστίες.

## electrostef

Καλησπέρα. Έχω μια παλιά κουζίνα Kuppersbusch με κεραμικές εστίες. Το πρόβλημά της είναι ότι αναβοσβήνουν συνεχώς οι εστίες (κάθε 15 δεύτερα περίπου). Φαντάζομαι ότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο ίσως να πετυχαίνει τα διάφορα επίπεδα λειτουργίας και να μην αποτελεί δυσλειτουργία. Όμως αυτό το κάνει ακόμα και στο μέγιστο επίπεδο λειτουργίας και σίγουρα δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Παρ' όλα αυτά την δουλεύω έτσι χρόνια. Επειδή όμως και η γυναίκα γκρινιάζει ότι αργεί το μαγείρεμα ζητάω λίγη βοήθεια αν είναι κάτι εύκολο να λυθεί. 
   Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πιθανόν θερμοστατικός διακόπτης κωδ 56170 και μετά 
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...m=270&so=2&l=1

----------

tipos (15-03-19)

----------


## tipos

Μπορεί νά φταίει αυτό που αναφέρει ο Πέτρος αλλά δεν μας είπες αν οι εστίες είναι με περιστροφικόυς διακόπτες ή αν είναι αυτόνομη αφής. Αν είναι αφής μπορεί να έχει βλάβη στην πλακέτα,π.χ. ψυχρές κολλήσεις.

----------


## electrostef

Με περιστροφικούς διακόπτες. Θα κοιτάξω αυτόν τον θερμοστατικό διακόπτη, ευχαριστώ.

----------

